# My Cure - Synthroid



## minx

Hi everyone,

I recently thought I might post a message on a forum such as this in case my cure might be someone else's.

I suffered from social anxiety, specifically performance anxiety for almost 20 years. It began when I was 13 years old. Aside from being limiting and down right debilitating, it has caused me enormous grief I'm sure most here can relate to.

Two years ago I was diagnosed with Hypothyroidism and I began taking Synthroid to balance my thyroid hormone. After a year of taking Synthroid I was still trying to find a balance (one has to take 25 mcg increments until the blood is tested for normal levels). My levels were at 4 with 5 being around the cut off point in which one would increase the dosage of Synthroid. After about 6 months, I still had some symptoms (fatigue) and I decided to see my doctor and push for another 25 mcg increase. My doctor said okay. After a few weeks my fatigue went away, and, so did my anxiety. It really is unbelievable. My thyroid level is near zero. The healthy range - as I was told by my doctor - is between 0-5. 

Before taking the final increase of my thyroid medication I could not speak in front of others, I used to drink alcohol to get me through social events, dinner, dates, school, etc. Now, I'm like a completely different person. I can go out for dinner and not drink a drop of alcohol and feel just fine without any anxiety whatsoever. I engage in conversation with strangers, at events, what-have-you and I feel calm. Even when there's the "awkward silence" I just roll with it. 

I have joined clubs and spoken in front of groups of people with out any of the discomfort I used to feel. It's incredible.

Hormones. Is it possible my thyroid disease was causing me social anxiety? Absolutely. I look back and I believe I was undiagnosed with Hypothyroidism for those 20 years. I began with a small number of symptoms and they were relatively mild - I believe around the age of 12 or 13 years old...right when I began having problems with anxiety socially. When my symptoms of fatigue, weight gain dry skin etc., began getting worse I decided to have my thyroid checked (my mother had thyroid issues as well).

It is a fact that Hypothyroidism is often misdiagnosed as Depression - 15% actually. 

It doesn't hurt to have hormone levels checked. Thyroid, Adrenal Glands etc. I wonder how many people out there might be like me. I hope this info can help someone else.


----------



## poeticinjustice

I take synthroid. :yes
Hashimoto's.
It was the reason I was able to quit using medicine with more ease, it nearly solved my major depression and a good portion of my anxiety. While I didn't fix everything- I still have SA- it's really helpful to get checked out. My hormones were way out of whack, and though I am by no means normal or free from mental illness, I support minx completely. You wouldn't believe how much your thyroid can mess with you, and what Synthroid can do- a lot of people, especially women, can develop this disorder and medication has been around for it for a very long time.


----------



## leonardess

I wonder about this. apparently my bod sends signals to my thyroid that there isn't enough....well, thyroid "product" being produced. My thyroid sends back the message that yeah, there is. So there's this constant battle. it's like a bad marriage - neither one will admit that they're wrong or that the other is right. I do wonder if it has any effect on me overall.


----------



## grigori

Yeah I'm hypo too. Synthroid did help a bit with my depression and panic attacks but not so much for my SA. 

You make a good point about the depression misdiagnosis though. I've always thought it's odd that psychologists don't require blood tests prior to treatment just to make sure it's not a physical problem.


----------



## Pretty queen

How can I understand that I have a thyroid issue? Which hormones should I get tested?


----------



## SplendidBob

Pretty queen said:


> How can I understand that I have a thyroid issue? Which hormones should I get tested?


TSH (thyroid secreting hormone). Free T4 and ideally free T3.


----------



## tehuti88

Wish Synthroid fixed my problems. Didn't even fix my thyroid issues. :/


----------



## Pretty queen

tehuti88 said:


> Wish Synthroid fixed my problems. Didn't even fix my thyroid issues. :/


If you have hormone problems and social anxiety, you need to try pregnenolone. It can kill your anxiety.


----------

